# Fungus gnats may not be that bad after all



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

Usually people just find fungus gnats annoying and consider them pests. i have them too, but recently my polygonums were flowering and these guys actually pollinated them for me! now i have seeds growing LOL. they're not too bad after all


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

I keep outdoors in south Florida and I get all sorts of crap. Sometimes colonies of ants try to get into my pots. I've found earth worms in pots. I always find caterpillars, those SOB"s! I have a good 30+ frogs living in 20+ setups. The frogs are great. They just lay on the substrate in little holes and eat every bug. I recently did a big trim and left all the crypt leaves in a bucket. 2 days later I went throw it out and accidentally cultured fruit flies. I took a big chunk of the decomposing plant matter and put it on a tray and put it into a setup with a bunch of crypt flowers. Fingers crossed I know fruit flies are known to pollinate crypts.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Fungus gnats are very annoying! I remember several incidents where a gnat decided it would be a good idea to fly up my nose as I was sitting on the couch. 

My polygonum always seeded as well, not sure if the gnats were contributing to that or if polygonums self pollinate.


----------

